

Does My Rails App Need a Service Layer? - rudyjahchan
http://blog.carbonfive.com/2012/01/10/does-my-rails-app-need-a-service-layer/

======
mwynholds
I love it! As rails matures and is used on bigger and bigger projects, it
starts to look more and more like Java. It used to be all about rapid
development... but now we're all talking about performance, and threads, and
service layers. Thank god node.js is here to remind us that we really don't
need any of that crap.

------
zalambar
Jared suggests using services to translate into different protocols. I see a
further use for services to translate models into different representations on
the same protocol in order to support a versions API. Let a service handle
mapping outdated API payloads to the latest version of the domain model.

